# Right to cancel car insurance policy



## BoilingFrog (10 mo ago)

Hi,
as mentioned elsewhere, we have been trying to get a new car insured. My wife initially used LeoCare but after difficulty with providing NCD she went with Macif through her parent's bank.

However, because she paid some money to LeoCare they are refusing to cancel her insurance, even though she has otified the well within what we believe is our right to a 14 day period of cooling off.

We are now apparently stuck paying two lots of insurance. When my wife has asked that the insurance be cancelled they are flat refusing, insisting she is obliged to pay for the year.

Can this really behow this works in France? I thought such things were dictated by EU consumer law?


----------



## Clic Clac (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm pretty sure they changed things a few years ago so that even annual policies run on a month by month basis, and you can cancel anytime with one month's notice. 
Not sure about a cooling off period. Was it purchased over the internet ?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

From Service Public: Assurance auto (véhicule à moteur) : résiliation du contrat


----------



## BoilingFrog (10 mo ago)

Thanks, I am coming to realise that bizzarely the terms are much more favourable to the insurance company than to the customer here in France. The insurance was taken either on the phone or the internet (involoving both actually), my wife can't remember which finally, if that metters. 

It was a long and convoluted process and ironically is still not settled as they have to accept the NCD info, which I referred to in an earlier post. This also means she is not sure yet how much she will be liable for, possibly over 400 euros if they do not honour her NCD.

There is no info on the link you gave regarding a 14 day cooling off period, although from other sources it does seem that this is not an entitlement if the insurance was taken at distance.

We are going to try this afternoon to take my name off the policy, thereby changing the basis of the insurance, hopefully that instigates a new poicy being required and that one we can refuse. As far as I understand it, presenting a change of insured risk is the only way to get out of a policy prior to the end of the year.


----------



## Clic Clac (Aug 15, 2011)

BoilingFrog said:


> There is no info on the link you gave regarding *a 14 day cooling off period*, although from other sources it does seem that *this is not an entitlement if the insurance was taken at distance.*


I would have thought it worked the other way, the (equiv) of our (UK) Distance Selling Regulations (2000) is EU law.





__





EUR-Lex - l32035 - EN - EUR-Lex







eur-lex.europa.eu






Below is the law I was thinking of, but that kicks in after 12 months.
Did you cancel by recommandé ?

Have you spoken to your new insurer, they should know the law.


"Thanks to the consumer law of March 17, 2014, also referred to as “_Loi Hamon_”, it is possible for consumers to cancel their vehicle or house insurance contract at any time. Under the law, any contract signed or renewed can be cancelled (_résilier_) or changed at any time once the first 12 months have passed.
*You can also cancel a new contract within 14 days of taking it out, without the need to give a reason.*
Formalities for cancelling a policy vary between insurers, but typically you will need to send an official cancellation letter (_lettre de résiliation_), which should be sent by registered post. You can find an example _lettre de résiliation_for cancelling car insurance here or cancelling home insurance here.
The contract will then be terminated immediately for a new contract or within 30 days for an existing contract.
Some insurance companies will also allow you to cancel a policy by email or telephone."


----------



## Befuddled (Jul 9, 2021)

Clic Clac's suggestion about your new insurer is worth pursuing. Since cancellation or changing insurers here can be a nightmare of paperwork and timing many insurers and brokers will undertake the process on your behalf. They do know the rules and will know how to make it work.


----------

